# The "This Is My First Time" or "I Have Serious Ring Nerves" Thread.



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

*The "This Is My First Time" or "I Have Serious Ring Nerves" Thread.*

I will be competing in my first AKC Rally-O (3) & traditional OB (1) trials over Labor Day weekend. I have been training with Clyde for over 4 years now, so we should be kind of ready(ish). 

I'm always pleasantly surprised with how Clyde acts in public and around other dogs/people, even in large crowds. He's pretty solid overall, I think. We're going into boot camp after this weekend since I have admittedly slacked off with training over the summer. 

But I'm still really, really nervous (already). I need to change my mindset about this from being centered on Qing and getting ribbons to it being about my dog and I having a good time. I am still going to love my dog no matter what, of course, but I think I am going to put too much pressure on us both. And I know that will lead to mistakes.

Also, how do you prepare yourselves and your dogs before the big day? Do you take treats for your dog on the day of the show? We're only doing one trial/day for two of the days, and we're doing two trials on the last day of the show, so I'm not necessarily planning on taking Clyde's crate w/me. Should I? I was going to bring a chair and some water for us, and maybe my camera... What else?!

I will happily accept ANY advice, critiques or words of wisdom that you care to offer.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: The "This Is My First Time" or "I Have Serious Ring Nerves" Thread.*

Take your crate. Arrive EARLY and set up. Bring a chair. Plan to work your dog to warm up just like you do to train. I like to work the dog some when I first get there, then let him relax in his crate until it is time to warm up for the ring. When the 3rd dog before you goes in the ring, take your dog out to prep and warm up, and be ready by the ring gate when the dog in front of you is finishing up.

Watch several dogs run the course so you understand how it should be done. Take the chance to WALK the rally course before your class starts.

Try to work your dog in the ring just like you do when you are training. Don't be nervous. No need to. You have already paid your money, so you might as well make the most of the ring time whether you qualify or not. Just treat it like any other time working your dog.

I will do my best to be nearby for moral support, and to cheer you when you do REALLY WELL just like I know you will.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: The "This Is My First Time" or "I Have Serious Ring Nerves" Thread.*

Unless you are going with someone else, you will need your crate for your dog when you do your walk through in Rally O. If your trial is outdoors, you will need some type of shade for your dog. Take the best treats you have. My dogs get the jackpot of treats once we have left the ring. Be sure to take your dog for a potty walk before you go in the ring. It isn't pretty having a dog eliminate in the ring....(something I know first hand). Don't get mad at him if he does. Work on attention before going in the ring, to get him "primed". If you have any questions about any of the Rally signs, ask the judge. The judge should be happy to clear up anything you don't understand about a particular sign. Have fun and remember, even if you don't Q, YOU HAVE THE BEST DOG IN THE RING!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: The "This Is My First Time" or "I Have Serious Ring Nerves" Thread.*



RedyreRottweilers said:


> Take your crate. Arrive EARLY and set up. Bring a chair. Plan to work your dog to warm up just like you do to train. I like to work the dog some when I first get there, then let him relax in his crate until it is time to warm up for the ring. When the 3rd dog before you goes in the ring, take your dog out to prep and warm up, and be ready by the ring gate when the dog in front of you is finishing up.
> 
> Watch several dogs run the course so you understand how it should be done. Take the chance to WALK the rally course before your class starts.
> 
> ...


I'm planning on taking my large plastic crate to work with me on Thursday night and setting up right afterwards (5pm), or maybe during lunch. I'm not going to be there at all on Friday (work, dammit!), but I've seen how fast that place fills up and I want to be sure there's room for a Rottweiler sized plastic crate. The premium says no soft crates, which is a lame bummer. I could bring that with me to set up and break down every day.

Thank you for the tips. I am so happy that you will be there!!!    



So Cavalier said:


> Unless you are going with someone else, you will need your crate for your dog when you do your walk through in Rally O. If your trial is outdoors, you will need some type of shade for your dog. Take the best treats you have. My dogs get the jackpot of treats once we have left the ring. Be sure to take your dog for a potty walk before you go in the ring. It isn't pretty having a dog eliminate in the ring....(something I know first hand). Don't get mad at him if he does. Work on attention before going in the ring, to get him "primed". If you have any questions about any of the Rally signs, ask the judge. The judge should be happy to clear up anything you don't understand about a particular sign. Have fun and remember, even if you don't Q, YOU HAVE THE BEST DOG IN THE RING!


What treats are your jackpot treats? I normally use string cheese (which he loves) for training, and sometimes I'll make some liver treats or salmon treats. If you have any other recommendations or recipes, I'll be most appreciative. I definitely need to go over the signs again because I have forgotten a couple of them. (I took one Rally class last summer.) 

We did some little exercises in the house tonight and even after no training for a couple of months, he was on point for the most part. His fronts were meh, but his attention was good and his heels were good too. There is work to be done, but I think I can whip us back into shape before the trial (lol).

Thank you again for your tips and tricks. If you think of anything else I need to know, please post again!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: The "This Is My First Time" or "I Have Serious Ring Nerves" Thread.*



> What treats are your jackpot treats?


I usually take two or three types of cheese, string, jack and cheddar. (I get those in packs at Costco and cut them up in small pieces). Then I usually take three or four other "meat" type treats, salmon, chicken, natural balance rolls. After we leave the ring and are the established distance, most places say 10 feet, I just jackpot my dogs. As we are walking out, I am telling them "treats, treats, treats, yummy treats". They know what "treats" means. I don't have any recipes...DH is the cook in my house.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: The "This Is My First Time" or "I Have Serious Ring Nerves" Thread.*

Monica, you know that Russia and I are signed up for our first trials that weekend also. My biggest fear at this point is how she will react if I put her in her soft crate and go out of sight to use the porta-potty! If she could fit in there with me, I would totally take her, and I'm going alone, so there's no one I know to hold her or watch her. Ugh. She generally comfortable in her crate, but in unfamiliar territory and me out of sight, IDK.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: The "This Is My First Time" or "I Have Serious Ring Nerves" Thread.*

You'll do fine ... I used to be really nervous going into the ring, but when I learned to see it as a "training" session for the "real thing" so I might get it right 'next' time I wasn't nervous any more and my dog suddenly acted as I expected her to act. LOL


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: The "This Is My First Time" or "I Have Serious Ring Nerves" Thread.*

Thanks for all of the words of encouragement. I'm excited but SO nervous!

I just checked, and on Saturday, there are 14 total dogs in Rally Novice A, 16 on Sunday. and 13 on Monday. In OB on Monday, there are 4 dogs (including us). The building is also right across the street from my work, so I'm going to take my lunch break to set up Clyde's crate on Thursday afternoon so I can get some prime property.  I may also hang out for an hour or so on Friday to see what's good.

I did some practice with Clyde yesterday and he was so on point! Let's hope that translates to the ring!!!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: The "This Is My First Time" or "I Have Serious Ring Nerves" Thread.*

Arrive early before the trial starts (or at lunch break if you're trialling in the afternoon), and while the ring is empty .. LLW the complete outside perimeter of the ring with your dog. No pressure, no expectations, and reward appropriately. Find a suitable spot during these 'off-times' to actually play with your dog. Tug, informal retrieve, or something similar. Always be conscientious of other competitors and their dogs.

After your walk through but before the class begins, take the time to stand ringside, alone and uninterupted, to zone in. Visualize yourself and your dog successfully completing each station or excercise.

Exchange pleasantries with the judge as you enter the ring. Don't be intimidated or 'afraid' of their presence. Remember that they are, in fact, your employee.

Smile at your dog throughout your entire run.

Thank the judge as you leave the ring. Regardless of outcome Q or NQ, tell your dog that they are the best darn dog in the whole world. Sincerity counts.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: The "This Is My First Time" or "I Have Serious Ring Nerves" Thread.*

^^^Ditto to this! Remember that you're doing this so both of you can have FUN.


----------



## monkeykeeper (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: The "This Is My First Time" or "I Have Serious Ring Nerves" Thread.*

Good Luck! I'm going in the ring for the first time tomorrow. It was kind of a last minute decision (I decided last week that I'd give it a try) and I'm not sure we're ready, but it'll be a good learning experience either way!

I'm sure you will do fine and treat it as an opportunity for you and your dog to grow and learn so you can be even better next time


----------

